# [rented] Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort 1 bedroom 12/27-1/3 $700



## chemteach

Great unit for skiing.  Visit
https://www.diamondresorts.com/Lake-Tahoe-Vacation-Resort
To see a description of the unit.
1 bedroom sleeps four.  Great Area!

Two units are available for the week.


----------



## chemteach

bumping this up


----------



## Sicnarf

How far is this resort from the ski lifts and what other costs I will incur at the resort (parking, resort fees) as a renter?  Do you own this unit or is this an exchange you are renting out?


----------



## team2win

*still available?*

Is this week still available?

Eric


----------



## chemteach

Still available.  I own this unit.  Diamond says parking is $20 a day, but free for owners.  I need to verify whether a guest is considered a renter.


----------



## SnowDogDad

This is a beautiful resort.  It is situated right down on the lake near where one of the lake boat cruises departs.  It is not, however, walking distance to the ski lifts.  But, it is less than a 3 minute drive up the hill to Heavenly's California lodge, so it is very convenient. (Not too many "walk to the lifts" places in South Lake.)


----------



## ershishido

Did you ever find out if parking would be included?  I am interested in one of the units.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

ershishido said:


> Did you ever find out if parking would be included?  I am interested in one of the units.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Call the front desk and say, "I am renting a week from an owner at the resort, what additional fees will I have to pay?"


----------



## ershishido

Thanks Denise.  Great idea.    Hoping a week is still available. 
Ernie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

You can also contact the owner directly by clicking on his blue user name.


----------



## team2win

*still available?*

Is this still available?

I will pm and email


----------



## chemteach

Sorry.  Rented it a few days ago.


----------

